# Monday destin



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

Bit late but hav opening for 2 6 am Trolling Marabell
543 3458


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you fish out of Destin often?


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I try to. Have not fished much this year. Prob gonna try and go wed


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

I will be stationed down there in the beginning of September if you ever need a partner for a day.


----------

